# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Outubro 2016



## Dias Miguel (23 Set 2016 às 12:41)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2016 às 20:50)

O calor, vai durar, até pelo menos 3 de Outubro e calor falo eu, em máximas iguais ou superiores a 25ºC que é considerado dia de Verão. O ECM é o rei nem ligo para o GFS, esse coitado o que não tem faltado em meter precipitação e inventar cut-off nunca chegam a concretizar-se. 
Este calor não me espanta para quem já teve 35.0ºC a 22/10/2014.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2016 às 21:47)

Nenhum modelo é "bom" a modelar ou não modelar uma cutoff (depressão isolada em altura) a 10 dias. Só vale a pena ir comparando e comentando a evolução de uns e outros modelos, em vez de estar a mostrar uma só carta de um qualquer para determinada data a tal distância temporal.

Para os mais novos neste assunto dos modelos, vou usar uma analogia que já usei no passado.

Imaginem que existia um modelo numérico, ou seja, um sofisticado algoritmo informático a correr num super-computador, que tinha como objectivo modelar/prever a evolução do campeonato nacional de futebol. Esse modelo processa toneladas de dados sobre os jogadores, clubes, treinadores, árbitros, dirigentes, o desempenho recente de todos e a forma física actual (obtida por sensores), e até tem _ensembles_ que introduzem incertezas aleatórias no meio da modelação, como lesões, expulsões, erros dos árbitros, estado do relvado, discursos galvanizadores, festas inapropriadas, etc, etc. E esse modelo vai fazendo previsões, jornada a jornada, actualizando os dados, fazendo novas modelações com o que vai acontecendo, adaptando e mudando as previsões com o passar do tempo.

Às vezes quando se põe uma carta aqui de 10 dias de um só modelo é como se pusessem a previsão da jogada e autor do 2º golo do Benfica no jogo com o Guimarães a realizar daqui a 10 jornadas no próximo dia 8 Janeiro 2017.

E na realidade é muito mais difícil e complexo que isso, a atmosfera é muito mais caótica/incerta que um campeonato de futebol, são biliões de variáveis a "jogar" umas com as outras. Espero que tenham entendido a analogia. A 10 dias, no mínimo faz sentido comparar diversos modelos e as tendências dos mesmos, ou analisar os _ensembles_ de cada modelo.


----------



## karkov (23 Set 2016 às 22:18)

Vince disse:


> é como se pusessem a previsão da jogada e autor do 2º golo do Benfica no jogo com o Guimarães a realizar daqui a 10 jornadas no próximo dia 8 Janeiro 2017.



Esta é fácil!!!! Quem é o habitual marcador de pênaltis do benfica?!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2016 às 01:06)

Que imagem "arrepiante", é um imponente centro de altas pressões..


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2016 às 00:17)

Luz ao fim do túnel...


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2016 às 00:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Luz ao fim do túnel...



Pessoalmente acredito mais nesta versão 






Por mim que venha Outubro 





Do pouco que é disponibilizado parece-me que seria chuva decorrente de mais rios atmosféricos. Por outras palavras, muita água em poucos dias


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Começa por fim a ver-se algum movimento atmosférico nos modelos:






Mas ainda assim, tudo muito ténue e volátil.

Não é excflusivo da PI a dificuldade em arrefecer, praticamente todo o continente está a ter essa dificuldade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2016 às 20:44)

Parece que a lâmpada da luz ao fundo do túnel fundiu-se. 

Que mudança genial, a partir do dia 3 até a Iso 20ºC vem cá visitar e chuva nem vê-la. Com esta previsão, vou meter é férias para a praia em Outubro.  Por estas bandas, até dia 15 de Outubro pouco ou nada cairá.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2016 às 21:01)

o gfs vai prevendo esta frente de fraca actividade para o inicio de Outubro, claro nada de significativo mas já seria melhor que nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2016 às 17:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> o gfs vai prevendo esta frente de fraca actividade para o inicio de Outubro, claro nada de significativo mas já seria melhor que nada.


Cito-me a mim mesmo porque o GfS já retirou esta possibilidade... o mais provável é o tempo continuar seco.


----------



## 1337 (27 Set 2016 às 17:46)

ECM também nada vê de novo, tudo bloqueado com calor. Impressionante a sequência de calor e seca.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2016 às 18:32)

@Tiagolco já viste que a depressão perto da PI desapareceu?






O ECM mais uma vez prevalece


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2016 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> @Tiagolco já viste que a depressão perto da PI desapareceu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, o gfs alucina-nos bem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2016 às 12:08)

O GFS na run das 06Z coloca Portugal sob influência do anticiclone até às 300 horas e depois entrada de uma depressão pelo Norte e chuva durante 4 dias... Estão mesmo a alucinar 

Creio que os diferentes modelos e principalmente o GFS fica louco quando prevêem a formação de furações superiores a categoria 3...


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2016 às 18:24)




----------



## blade (28 Set 2016 às 19:21)

A esta distância já está mais sério! Quem diria que depois dos recordes de 5-6 Setembro em 73% do território nacional que poderíamos voltar a repetir a dose 5-6 Outubro (Ainda não é garantido)







2011 foi impressionante mas foi a 13-14 Outubro portanto ainda existe bastante margem


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2016 às 09:12)

Com estas previsões vamos voltar a ter dias bem quentes, bem acima da média em muitos locais, e noites bem amenas! pelo menos nas regiões centro e sul.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2016 às 15:51)

Outubro segundo as previsões atuais vai começar quente:












Por este andar é mais um mês de verão...


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2016 às 16:17)

De facto é um verão atípico apesar de não ser de todo incomum no nosso País , os principais modelos GFS e ECMWF andam de mãos dadas nas previsões para as próximas semanas com o calor a manter-se até meio de Outubro. O GFS por exemplo carrega bem na 1ª semana mas por outro lado já coloca uma ténue mudança a partir de dia 14. Contudo esta mudança tem sido sistematicamente adiada pelo que nem vale a pena olhar sequer mais para a frente. 

GFS






ECMWF


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 22:20)

Esta saída do ECMWF carregou no calor... impressionante como a lestada ainda está com tanto poder. 



print screen windows


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2016 às 12:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta saída do ECMWF carregou no calor... impressionante como a lestada ainda está com tanto poder.



Off-Topic: Tem tanto poder porque ainda não houve um arrefecimento do interior da Península, como havia antigamente, Há uns 20 anos começava a chover por volta do dia 20/21 de Setembro, normalmente com episódios de cut-off e instabilidade generalizada no interior peninsular. Isso contribuía para uma redução das temperaturas evitando estes episódios de lestada tão quente...


----------



## Windmill (3 Out 2016 às 13:48)

É impressão minha, ou o Outono vai chegar em força para a semana para os Açores?


Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 16:00)

Windmill disse:


> É impressão minha, ou o Outono vai chegar em força para a semana para os Açores?



Depende do modelo a que te referes. Ainda é cedo e vai depender de muita coisa. Por vezes mais que a intensidade da depressão, a posição da mesma é mais relevante. Depressões fracas sobre ou a norte dos Açores geralmente não trazem grande coisa. A sul sim, mas no ECM isso está a 240 horas.

Ver-se-á


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2016 às 16:24)

Windmill disse:


> É impressão minha, ou o Outono vai chegar em força para a semana para os Açores?



Vários ensembles apontam para isso, Açores e talvez Madeira.  No continente não há ainda sinais consistentes de mudança para além de saídas ou modelos isolados que só servem para entreter, esperemos que também mude no continente posteriormente a esses dias .
Os ensembles também mudam, às vezes até de forma surpreendente, mas são uma forma muito mais correcta de analisar coisas acima de uma semana ou mais. Neste caso dois ensembles apontam para isso, mais marcado no GFS, o do GEM não. Mas dois já entra naquilo a que chamamos um cenário com razoável possibilidade de poder acontecer, embora mesmo assim, mesmo a nível de ensembles, 192/216 horas sejam muitos dias para grandes entusiasmos, é necessário dia a dia acompanhar a tendência.

Por exemplo o EPS (ensemble do ECMWF) a 216 horas:






O GEFS (ensemble do GFS):








Por exemplo os 21 membros do GEFS (ensemble do GFS) a 216 horas:


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2016 às 20:09)

Windmill disse:


> É impressão minha, ou o Outono vai chegar em força para a semana para os Açores?


Seria uma bela rega para o arquipélago!




Já cá no continente sempre a mesma coisa: calor, calor e mais calor...já estou enjoado!


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 20:15)

jonas disse:


> Seria uma bela rega para o arquipélago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda é cedo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2016 às 08:50)

ECM de 192 horas a 240 horas















Há que salientar a alteração na previsão de temperaturas para os dias mais próximos, com valores característicos desta época do ano.

GFS - 192 a 240 horas
















Tanto um como outro colocam as altas pressões em latitudes mais altas, o que pode ser um bom sinal para a evolução, já que assim as depressões irião ter caminho livre sem o "muro dos Açores".
É verdade que, se me derem a oportunidade de sonhar, os mapas do ECM são um verdadeiro sonho  dada a posição das altas pressões (Norte das Ilhas Britânicas e Norte de África) para a chegada de almejada precipitação e instabilidade a Portugal Continental. Isto também será indicativo de uma alteração prevista na AO (Oscilação Árctica) para uma fase negativa, a qual favorece a descida de temperaturas na Europa e a entrada de depressões através da Península Ibérica até ao Mediterrâneo.
Quanto ao GFS, creio que continua com os "neurónios trocados" graças ao Matthew...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2016 às 11:03)

Chuva ao final do "túnel do verão"??? 
Nota: o AEMET para Valência de Alcântara prevê a probabilidade de 20% de precipitação para dia 10 e esteve também a atrasar o prognóstico para esse dia até quase às 10 horas...


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 12:02)

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF já são coerentes q.b na mudança a partir de dia 14 no entanto,

GFS coloca o centro da depressão ligeiramente acima do Arquipélago dos Açores com maior cavamento e mais afastada,






ECMWF coloca-a muito mais perto do Continente mas com menos impacto,






É algo interessante e a tendência está lá para os dois modelos o que acaba por ser positivo, mas vamos ver o que nos reservam os próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 20:32)

A acompanhar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2016 às 20:45)

ECM a mandar tudo para os Açores outra vez. Ainda é muito cedo para certezas. As próximas runs serão decisivas. Veremos se não continuará o adiamento da chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2016 às 22:21)

Olhando os modelos continuo a ter muitas dúvidas de mudança de padrão, haverá ali alguma possibilidade de instabilidade mas não me parece que seja algo de relevante, penso que este tempo seco é para continuar mais uns bons tempos.


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2016 às 22:31)

as saídas estão a ficar bastante más... as altas pressões dissolvem-se sem aparentemente gerarem alterações no padrão de bloqueio.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2016 às 00:14)

Saída (GFS) interessante para o Sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2016 às 10:28)

Bem, grande corte nos modelos principais. Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF prevêem que a depressão fique pelos Açores.
ECMWF:




Precipitação acumulada até +240h(GFS):


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2016 às 10:31)

As ultimas saídas estão horríveis!!! Esperemos que voltem ao que mostrava ou será mais 1 mês seco como a maioria dos meses deste ano...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia

Estive a consultar agora as últimas run's do ECM, do GFS e do GEM e, enquanto os dois primeiros começaram com um bailado entre o Matthew e a Nicole  (com o GFS a prever inclusive uma segunda passagem  do Matthew fortalecido pelas Bahamas e pela costa da Flórida), só o GEM continua a prever o deslocamento (digo natural) do Matthew pela costa ocidental dos EUA e de Canadá até a sua absorção pelos sistemas depressionários a norte...
Serei só eu a ficar baralhado com os modelos, pois quando surgem furações com intensidades superior a categoria 3, não conseguimos ter uma visão para além das 72h/96h...
Vamos ver o que reserva a próxima run do GFS que já começou a lançar os seus mapas, pois a última cortou totalmente a precipitação até ao dia 14...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2016 às 10:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, grande corte nos modelos principais.



Off-Topic: @Tiagolco creio que ficaste igual a mim


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2016 às 11:47)

Mais uma saída má do GFS ( 6z ) agora que retirou tudo não sei se voltará a colocar, como ainda falta muito tempo pode ser que as coisas mudem e ainda ocorra alguma instabilidade, o ECMW está igualmente mau... 

Mesmo as Ilhas Britânicas que nesta altura já costumam ver depressões bem cavadas a atravessar o território, estão numa " pasmaceira meteorológica", do tipo " nem carne nem peixe" , antes pelo contrário... vamos ver até quando..


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2016 às 12:10)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma saída má do GFS ( 6z ) agora que retirou tudo não sei se voltará a colocar



Má e desconcertante...


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2016 às 17:13)

Falta é esperar mais 1 dia ou 2 para ver os contornos mais claros do que se avizinha  Pode não haver chuva generalizada mas a que houver pode ser intensa.

Estou para ver o que é que vai chegar às ilhas orientais


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2016 às 17:34)

Para mim não foi surpresa os modelos terem cortado na precipitação, os mesmos já haviam indicado um Outubro quente e seco, pelo menos nesta 1ª quinzena assim será...
Vamos ver se ainda choverá alguma coisa este mês, por outro lado alguns modelos apontam para um inverno chuvoso... veremos o que sucederá.


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2016 às 19:25)

confusão nos modelos...

ora tempo seco e frio continental...
ora tempo chuvoso e agradável atlântico..


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2016 às 03:21)

agora meteram para mais cedo, para dia 11, por mim desde que venha  problema é que ainda falta uns dias portanto ainda vai haver muita reviravolta, veremos


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

se as previsões do GFS se concretizarem a chuva poderá chegar mais cedo  do que o inicialmente previsto há umas runs atrás:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2016 às 09:36)

De facto é possível alguma chuva na próxima semana...
Este cenário é já abaixo das 144h:











No final de semana já teriamos temperaturas Outonais mais de acordo com a época:






Diagramas:

Tras-os-Montes:






Minho:






Alentejo:






Algarve:






Oxalá se cumpram!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2016 às 09:42)

Alguma concordância nos modelos, alguma chuva lá para o dia 11/12, vamos ver as próximas saídas mas já seria  bom.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2016 às 14:46)

Realisticamente, ainda não há consenso entre o GFS e o ECM a mais de 72 horas. O ECM indica uma cenário mais gravoso para os Açores, com uma depressão um pouco mais cavada e mais tempo parada ligeiramente a sul das ilhas. Já o GFS reduz tudo e manda uma depressão mais intensa para o continente.

Geralmente é o ECM que vence


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2016 às 15:10)

Não sejamos tão redutores... há mais modelos...

O JMA também vê algo:






O GEM também:


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 15:51)

olá pelo que vejo no modelo GFS vamos tem uma depressão no continente que terá uma superfície frontal associada, mostra também que a chuva poderá ser forte em especial nas regiões norte e centro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2016 às 16:16)

António josé Sales disse:


> olá pelo que vejo no modelo GFS vamos tem uma depressão no continente que terá uma superfície frontal associada, mostra também que a chuva poderá ser forte em especial nas regiões norte e centro



Sem dúvida... a concretizar-se... seria uma boa rega...


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 17:54)

Parece que no dia 13 já não chove segundo O GFS, voltando a chover no dia 15 mas ainda falta muito tempo e o GFS está sempre a mudar portanto é esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2016 às 19:15)

Desapontado, eu. O ECM segue o GFS  (saída em atualização)


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2016 às 19:33)

So vejo para já chuva a Norte 1 dia ou 2 ou seja Péssimo....


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2016 às 21:07)

Olho para os meteogramas e finalmente vejo alguma animacao!
Dia 11--chuva intensa
Apartir de dia 14--aguaceiros e trovoadas, com 800 de cape aqui para o norte!
Vamos la ver se nao esta a "alucinar"


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2016 às 22:48)

miguel disse:


> So vejo para já chuva a Norte 1 dia ou 2 ou seja Péssimo....



De Setúbal para baixo, até às 192 horas não cairá nada. O 2º painel do GFS mostra mais calor do que o 1º painel.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2016 às 23:51)

Anda tudo á nora  o GFS na saída das 18z já retirou toda a precipitação prevista no dia 11 e 12. Agora prevê muita instabilidade a partir de dia 13...acumulados até ás 240h:




Ainda deve dar muitas voltas, mas fica o registo.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2016 às 23:58)

O GFS anda mesmo a nora agora mete nos Açores e no Continente os restos do Matthew por volta dos dias 15/16  quanto a depressão a NW que se foi ainda bem!! chover só no Norte e nada  a Sul é que não, já vemos esse filme a vários meses..


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Out 2016 às 00:08)

Tudo muito incerto ainda. O GFS continua, mesmo a uma distância relativamente menor (90h), a alterar o panorama. 

De qualquer das formas, cada vez parece mais certo termos uma mudança de padrão, ainda que não se saiba as zonas que poderão ser mais contempladas, mas têm aparecido coisas muito interessantes nas últimas cartas:





Anticiclone bem lá para baixo e vórtice polar bem lá para cima, a combinação ideal para uns dias com animação garantida. O ideal era um bloqueio do vórtice por uns dias ou semanas, e logo em pleno mês de outubro. Ficava o país bem regadinho num instante.


----------



## Morenito (7 Out 2016 às 00:37)

ola boa noite people sou novo por aqui alguem pode dizer se e verdade o GFS da percipitaçao pa semana pa portugal inteiro ? e site best weather da agravamento estado do tempo apartir 12 ate 15 de outubro  sera e possivel?


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Out 2016 às 00:55)

Também não percebo nada do GFS á poucas horas dava chuva no dia 11 e 12 agora só dá a partir de dia 13, não está bom da cabeça no entanto o GEM e o ECM estão a dar na mesma a depressão a NW que iria trazer chuva a partir de dia 11, enfim é esperar para ver.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Out 2016 às 03:07)

António josé Sales disse:


> Também não percebo nada do GFS á poucas horas dava chuva no dia 11 e 12 agora só dá a partir de dia 13, não está bom da cabeça no entanto o GEM e o ECM estão a dar na mesma a depressão a NW que iria trazer chuva a partir de dia 11, enfim é esperar para ver.



A depressão continua lá, só que um pouco mais afastada e com uma configuração diferente. Se na saída das 12z o GFS previa digamos que a fragmentação de uma depressão isolada junto aos Açores, que seria posteriormente conduzida até à Biscaia (logo no início da semana) com refortalecimento da mesma, na saída das 18z coloca uma depressão isolada um pouco mais potente junto aos Açores mas que não se fragmenta, avançando gradualmente até ao território continental, embora que já algo debilitada, fruto da extensão anticiclónica (com início este fim-de-semana) mais vincada que vai deixar por cá ar extremamente seco aos 700 hPa.

De facto está tudo muito volátil, mas acredito que já não nos livramos de alguma instabilidade no decorrer da próxima semana, os modelos nesta altura ficam sempre desbaratinados  Veremos, mas julgo que as semelhanças entre aquilo que o GFS prevê e o que ECMWF prevê, são um bom sinal para a mudança.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2016 às 08:12)

Duas notas:

1 - Tentem respeitar as regras do tópico. Para desabafos e desejos usem o seguimento livre. Esse tópico existe mesmo para isso e é para ser usado! Alguns posts foram removidos.

2 - Mesmo nas vossas análises procurem ser abrangentes. É óbvio, histórico, repetido ano após ano que o GFS e qualquer modelo (o GFS mais notório apenas pelo número de actualizações) mudam o seu output operacional de run para run. É normalíssimo. Evitem ao máximo de 6 em 6 horas dizer vai chover, afinal não vai, afinal já vai, quando muitas vezes a previsão é até a mesma e o output é apenas o reflexo de pequenas nuances locais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Dada a distancia temporal estas alterações são perfeitamente normais, fica o aviso à navegação em especial ao novos por aqui, só lá para Domingo teremos uma noção mais exacta do que se vai passar.

A tendência de mudança de padrão continua lá... aguardemos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2016 às 10:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> só lá para Domingo teremos uma noção mais exacta do que se vai passar.



Exactamente Flaviense 21, pois ainda agora o IPMA retirou a probabilidade de precipitação com base na última actualização do ECM.




Por sua vez o AEMET também mantém alguma precaução nas previsões para a próxima semana, inclusive mencionando na previsão de médio e longo prazo que: ... a partir de terça-feira 11 ao domingo 16 existe a tendência para aumentar a instabilidade, apesar de existir uma considerável incerteza acerca da situação atmosférica, não descartando precipitações em qualquer região do país (Espanha)..."


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2016 às 11:32)

O GFS recuou e voltou a colocar a chuva já para o dia 12:











Nos dias seguintes a chuva/aguaceiros prometem continuar:














Vamos ver como evolui, mas é uma boa tendência


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Out 2016 às 11:41)

O GFS coloca  uma depressão com algum cavamento a NW que tem uma superficie frontal associada esta superfície frontal pode começar a atravessar o território do continente já na noite de dia 11 começando nas regiões do litoral e evoluindo  gradualmente para as regiões do interior.


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2016 às 16:25)

o Matthew tocou terra e está muito debilitado.
o Nicole ficou sem a conveção e está quase dissipado.

os modelos terão de ser calculados de novo.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 19:50)

Pelo ECM a Nicole vai ser uma resistente. Depois de absorver outras depressões chega perto dos Açores como uma tempestade colossal...






Seria uma daquelas tempestade que ocorreria porventura 1 vez a cada século ou dois. Certamente rivalizaria com a infame tempestade de '86.






Enquanto que é pouco provável que haja uma tempestade com uma pressão tão baixa, depressões extremamente cavadas não são uma impossibilidade. A saída das 00 também gera uma tempestade intensa mas a mesma vai para o Atl. Norte entre os Açores e o Canadá.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2016 às 20:49)

Orion disse:


> Certamente rivalizaria com a infame tempestade de '86.



Esta tempestade foi das mais fortes que os Açores assistiram, com ventos que  atingiram os 225 Km/h.

Aqui em Portugal também foi muito má, em especial no Norte, recordo-me bem desse episódio com fortíssimas rajadas de vento  bem acima dos 100 Km/h e chuva muito forte à passagem da frente.Metia medo andar na rua pois muitas chapas de edifícios eram arrancadas pela força do vento.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 20:12)

Se a crista anticiclónica a sul dos Açores quebrar, vai-se passar um mau bocado. Se ela persistir ou se fortalecer (como está previsto) a tempestade é chutada para o este canadiano (que é o habitual).


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2016 às 21:05)

O GFS coloca para 4º feira entre 30 a 40 mm em 6 horas no Sotavento Algarvio.  Nem o Hirlam, mostra essa quantidade exagerada de precipitação, o ECM está parecido ao Hirlam, entre 5 a 10 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2016 às 18:08)

Parece ser que, finalmente, o Outono vem dar um ar da sua graça. A chuva que venha, pois faz já muita falta


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Out 2016 às 19:15)

Exactamente Dias Miguel em todo o pais as reservas de água  estão muito baixas e ainda mais baixas na região sul que já sofre a muito tempo com a falta de água. Com a seca a terra está com muito pouca humidade , mas se tudo correr bem este cenário vai mudar com o regresso da preciosa chuva já a partir de amanhã.


----------



## james (11 Out 2016 às 10:04)

Atualização da previsão mensal do IPMA: 

Para as próximas 4 semanas, tendência para precipitação ACIMA da média e temperatura ABAIXO da média.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2016 às 18:42)

Depressão vinda do SW para a semana: 







Isto promete...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 18:39)

Notícias menos boas para o continente:

(Sábado-Domingo)
Uma depressão vinda do Norte do Atlântico, parece vir direitinha a Portugal, mas fica-se pelo Golfo da Biscaia e rapidamente volta para trás. De um certo modo, prevê-se que o extremo noroeste de Portugal será continuamente atingido por um fluxo de chuva, que muitos chamam "rio atmosférico". Mas fica-se por aí.

(Segunda-Terça)
A depressão vinda do SW (prevista para a próxima semana) tem-se vindo a afastar de Portugal, parece que quer ficar mesmo pela zona da Madeira. Poderemos ser atingidos, mas não com as frentes mais fortes, apenas aguaceiros. Por mais estranho que pareça, a zona noroeste do país é a mais provável para ser atingida pelos aguaceiros dessa depressão, o que é um grande troll para o Sul.  É esperado fluxo de SW, pelo que a temperatura deve aumentar ligeiramente.

O que parece mais certo é que o AA não se vai intrometer nas depressões, pelo que temos um período de 1-2 semanas com algo espaço para chuva. Esta quase "colisão" de depressões que ocorre entre Sábado e Terça é que pode deixar Portugal no meio, ou seja, com os "restos" da chuva. Melhor que nada 

É uma questão de acompanhar esta balburdia, antes que o AA volte a estragar tudo....


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2016 às 18:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Notícias menos boas para o continente:
> 
> (Sábado-Domingo)
> Uma depressão vinda do Norte do Atlântico, parece vir direitinha a Portugal, mas fica-se pelo Golfo da Biscaia e rapidamente volta para trás. De um certo modo, prevê-se que o extremo noroeste de Portugal será continuamente atingido por um fluxo de chuva, que muitos chamam "rio atmosférico". Mas fica-se por aí.
> ...


Sim, de facto, isto anda numa grande confusão, mas já teve melhor dias no que toca a chuva, pelo menos para o sul. Esperemos é que este mês não se resuma apenas a um evento tal como setembro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2016 às 18:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Notícias menos boas para o continente:
> 
> (Sábado-Domingo)
> Uma depressão vinda do Norte do Atlântico, parece vir direitinha a Portugal, mas fica-se pelo Golfo da Biscaia e rapidamente volta para trás. De um certo modo, prevê-se que o extremo noroeste de Portugal será continuamente atingido por um fluxo de chuva, que muitos chamam "rio atmosférico". Mas fica-se por aí.
> ...



Enquanto o GFS e o ECM continuarem baralhados com o Nicole, podemos esperar tudo ou nada (de run para run), relativamente aos modelos...

Queria destacar que continuamos numa situação de Oscilação Árctica negativa, o que favorece a entrada de instabilidade na Península Ibérica e um arrefecimento da Europa Central, por causa da deslocação das altas pressões para latitudes mais altas. O bom desta previsão é que a OA negativa vai continuar assim durante, pelo menos, duas semanas 
https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Enquanto o GFS e o ECM continuarem baralhados com o Nicole, podemos esperar tudo ou nada (de run para run), relativamente aos modelos...
> 
> Queria destacar que continuamos numa situação de Oscilação Árctica negativa, o que favorece a entrada de instabilidade na Península Ibérica e um arrefecimento da Europa Central, por causa da deslocação das altas pressões para latitudes mais altas. O bom desta previsão é que a OA negativa vai continuar assim durante, pelo menos, duas semanas
> https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2016 às 22:35)

Por aqui, o mês de Outubro será seco e não vejo nenhuma mudança de padrão. Basta fazer uma análise séria aos modelos e ver principalmente os ensembles dos mesmos. Não gosto de depressões vindas de NW, o sul precisa de uma cut-off e isso não mostram os modelos.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2016 às 23:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, o mês de Outubro será seco e não vejo nenhuma mudança de padrão. Basta fazer uma análise séria aos modelos e ver principalmente os ensembles dos mesmos. Não gosto de depressões vindas de NW, o sul precisa de uma cut-off e isso não mostram os modelos.



Mesmo aqui para o Interior Norte também não se vislumbra nada de muito significativo para os próximos 10 dias, ainda é cedo para dar já o Outubro como perdido, temos que continuar a acompanhar os modelos já que rota da Nicole baralha-os um pouco, tendo até já sido modelado uma aproximação deste sistema aos Açores.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Out 2016 às 00:24)

Boa noite.Como to dizes MSantos é muito cedo para tirar conclusões até porque nem sabemos ainda concretamente o tempo que vai fazer para a semana quanto mais o que vai fazer daqui a 10 dias as previsões com mais de 5 dias são muito falíveis e os modelos estão um verdadeiro caos, mas uma coisa boa eles tem mostrado ao que parece o maldito anticiclone não deverá afetarnos muito na próxima semana e meia ou seja até dia 22/23, ainda é muito cedo, vamos esperar que seja um Outubro com muita chuva para acabar com esta seca miserável.


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2016 às 00:26)

Tenho sérias dúvidas da curva drástica que o GFS aplica ao "furacão" Nicole, isto está de locos, nunca vi tanto delírio seguido!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2016 às 18:38)

Grande parte da chuva prevista para a próxima semana fica acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, os outros ficam a ver navios de chuva a cair no mar


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2016 às 19:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Grande parte da chuva prevista para a próxima semana fica acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, os outros ficam a ver navios de chuva a cair no mar


Por este andar será mais um mês seco... vamos ver se ainda chove alguma coisa de jeito na ultima semana de Outubro...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Out 2016 às 22:22)

Surpresa by ECM para as 240 horas


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2016 às 23:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Surpresa by ECM para as 240 horas



A 240h é pura futurologia, não vale a pena criar esperanças a esta distância temporal, mas uma depressão tão cavada e tão próxima poderia ser um problema...


----------



## james (15 Out 2016 às 09:56)

Frente fria interessante que vai sendo  " vislumbrada " pelos modelos para o próximo fim de semana, que poderia dar a primeira queda de neve nas terras mais altas do Norte e Centro.
Pena ainda faltar muitas horas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2016 às 11:16)

MSantos disse:


> A 240h é pura futurologia, não vale a pena criar esperanças a esta distância temporal, mas uma depressão tão cavada e tão próxima poderia ser um problema...



Tenho plena consciência que 240 horas é futurologia para os modelos de médio e longo prazo, mas a minha intenção foi mais alertar para uma provável alteração do tempo no final da próxima semana.Dado que o ECM tem estado mais estável que o GFS e há muito tempo não previa entradas significativas, decidi colocar essa previsão.
Se observar-nos hoje a run veremos que mudou muito a posição da depressão, para um local mais comum. Mas, apesar destas alterações, o que há a salientar é o aumento da instabilidade e um tempo mais coincidente com o tempo de Outono





Por sua vez, o IPMA tem alterado também um pouco a previsão, prevendo temperaturas mais baixas e instabilidade para quase todo o país.






 .

O problema é que os dois grandes modelos não se entendem... O GFS anda totalmente alienado, pois tão depressa prevê chuva diluviana, como retira essa previsão e mete temperaturas acima da média (principalmente as mínimas) com tempo seco... Só o GEM está a prever algo semelhante ao ECM.
Claro que tudo isto pode mudar e que teremos de esperar mais uns dias para esclarecer se o tempo muda ou não para uma situação claramente de Outono. É que já tenha saudades de ir aos cogumelos e espargos, os quais sem chuva não aparecem


----------



## cookie (15 Out 2016 às 22:22)

Frente fria interessante que vai sendo  " vislumbrada " pelos modelos para o próximo fim de semana, que poderia dar a primeira queda de neve nas terras mais altas do Norte e Centro.<br />Pena ainda faltar muitas horas.

Gosto muito desse cenário!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2016 às 13:32)

tem estado a ser modelado uma situação interessante a partir do próximo fim de semana, com a entrada de uma massa de ar fria sobre o atlântico á hipótese de um violento choque de massas de ar e consequente ciclogenese entre os Açores e o território continental, mantendo se o bloqueio anticiclonico sobre a Europa do norte.


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2016 às 09:38)

Assim é um belo gráfico de Outono aqui para região da Cova da Beira, e se as previsões forem estas para a semana que vem, teremos as primeiras neves na serra, e que belo nevão que seria.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2016 às 12:05)

A run 06z do GFS aposta numa ciclogénese explosiva para dia 25 de outubro 











Mais de 150 mm no Norte a 70 mm no Algarve  repartidos de 22 a 26 de outubro. Salientar a ventania em Monchique no dia 25


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 17:44)

A depressão do dia 25 já não está tão forte nesta run das 12 z do GFS, mas a chuva prevista é significativa, em especial no NW:






Mas antes deste hipotético episódio teremos já outro no dia  24 e que ainda vai dar algumas voltas até lá..











Em princípio tempos mais animados se avizinham, não acredito que se esfume tudo, vai é ser ajustado em intensidade e localização..


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2016 às 18:09)

A boa notícia é que a partir das 114h é chuva sem parar até ao final do modelo  

Podem ser frentes fracas ou moderadas, o que interessa é que venha chuva prolongada!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 18:11)

Snifa disse:


> tempos mais animados se avizinham



Acumulação de precipitação até ás 240 horas ( GFS 12 z )


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 00:44)

Para o cont'nent pode ser chuva forte mas não deverá ser severa. Ainda se a depressão ficar um pouco mais a oeste pode haver ventania forte para a minha zona. Ver-se-á. O ECM está mais manso.


----------



## james (18 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Nas saídas de hoje dos modelos, vejo duas perspectivas diferentes para as próximas 240 horas.  Por um lado, uma perspectiva positiva,  pois vamos - nos aproximando do final da semana e os modelos mantém - se firme na previsão da passagem de um sistema depressionario ( mais a Norte ou mais a Sul, mais intenso ou menos intenso, veremos mais para a frente) . 
E vejo, por outro lado, uma perspectiva negativa ( do meu ponto de vista) , pois a mais de 200 horas os modelos vão vislumbrando um potente anticiclone, que seria um autêntico " verão de S. Martinho " antecipado. 
É certo que ainda falta muito tempo, mas vamos ver se não acontece como em 2013,  onde após um período instável até finais de Outubro, levamos com anticiclone até ao Natal.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2016 às 16:16)

Para já, olhando aos modelos GFS e ECMWF, a depressão parece certa a partir de dia 23 até dia 26.
O GFS para 26 já nos mostra o anticiclone a NO e o ECM apenas mostra a depressão em fase de enchimento e o AA muito para Oeste (Açores).
Não há uma concordância dos dois modelos para lá de dia 26, razão para que analisemos com a necessária cautela.
Se se confirmar a previsão do ECM, teremos uma situação típica de mau tempo outonal com chuva e vento. As próximas saídas já nos darão uma melhor ideia do que teremos, acreditando eu que entre o ECM e o GFS  haverá ajustamentos, ficando a "meio" dos dois.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2016 às 18:28)

A situação já esteve melhor, mesmo assim não é nada de " deitar fora"  a previsão de acumulados até ás 240 h ( GFS 12Z).

Aparentemente a precipitação acumulada é " democrática" mas com mais expressividade numa estreita faixa do litoral Norte/Centro, mas já se sabe, basta um pequeno deslocamento da depressão para chover mais, ou chover menos, umas zonas verem muita chuva e outras quase nada.. 






A frente do dia 23 deverá ser mais expressiva no Norte/NW, depois disto dependerá muito o quanto a depressão mergulhe para sul ou esteja afastada da costa, há uma tendência ( mostrada por alguns modelos como o GFS e GEM ) para que " fuja" para a região da Madeira e não fique ao largo de Portugal durante alguns dias..


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2016 às 21:06)

Snifa disse:


> A frente do dia 23 deverá ser mais expressiva no Norte/NW, depois disto dependerá muito o quanto a depressão mergulhe para sul ou esteja afastada da costa, há uma tendência ( mostrada por alguns modelos como o GFS e GEM ) para que " fuja" para a região da Madeira e não fique ao largo de Portugal durante alguns dias..



Pois...e para piorar, ECM a ir atrás. Com esse deslocamento para a Madeira e possivelmente Açores voltaríamos ao tempo de verão cá no continente. Deus queira que não. 


Já tivemos saídas anteriores de facto bem melhores, embora a grande distância temporal. Já se esperava que houvesse alterações. De resto o AA a mostrar que ainda pode vir a fazer das suas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2016 às 22:05)

O ECM está melhor e coloca aguaceiros e trovoadas na noite de 6ª feira para sábado, aonde prevê acumulados na ordem dos 30 mm, para aqui.  Aliás, o dia de sábado pode ser o mais chuvoso no Algarve, nos dias seguintes não existe a previsão de tanta precipitação. Aguardar mais 2 dias, para ver o que vai dar, mas a previsão no ECM mantém-se igual a ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2016 às 23:53)

Acumulados modestos para todo o país na run das 18z até ás 240h, destaque para a região sul, bem precisa disto...




Nestas últimas saídas as previsões não estão más, nesta o GFS até prolonga a instabilidade para mais dias, vamos ver as próximas. A única coisa que desapareceu foi a ciclogénese explosiva, mas o que faz falta é chuva e não um grande temporal.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2016 às 07:15)

Run generosa do GFS  0 z:







De facto  o cenário não está nada mau, mas só na altura saberemos concretamente  os efeitos da depressão, os modelos vão andar num ajuste constante e num tira/põe até ao dia, a frente do dia 23 parece-me garantida e de intensidade razoável:


----------



## Norther (19 Out 2016 às 09:49)

E as temperaturas bem confortáveis durante o dia, e com tanta humidade no ar não se vai ter grande sensação de frio, este fluxo de sul vai trazer algum ar quente e eu que esperava a primeira neve na serra


----------



## james (19 Out 2016 às 09:57)

Até às 120 horas, o ECM e o GFS  estão em sintonia  na passagem de um sistema frontal no próximo fim de semana ( que deverá ser bastante razoável em termos de precipitação, mas a possibilidade de ciclogenese e de queda de neve parece que desapareceu por completo).

A mais de 120 horas, alguma divergência.  O GFS  prevê a continuação de tempo instável, enquanto o ECM vai prevendo o estabelecimento de um anticiclone.

Mas os modelos tanto ameaçam, que temo que vamos apanhar brevemente um bem ameno " verão de S.  Martinho ".


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2016 às 11:55)

Até gostava de acreditar que a cut-off fosse ficar mesmo estagnada a SO, mas por exemplo o ECM ainda não mostrou esse cenário. Ainda é tudo muito incerto. Estes acumulados generosos ainda estão longe de garantidos.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 09:30)

Saída bem ventosa, com maior intensidade no troço de costa já habitual.
Velocidade a vento a tocar nos *65 km/h/70 km/h*.
Lá vão cair mais umas árvores na serra de Sintra...



image upload


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 20:02)

Está-se a desenhar uma situação interessante para a Madeira.











Não parece que haja ar suficientemente saturado para causar precipitação orográfica por aí além. Um olhar transversal parece indicar atividade elétrica, de duração ainda desconhecida, e chuva localmente intensa. Com tão pouca instabilidade, excluindo os CAPE's e os LI's, ainda vai ser desta que prevejo fenómenos tornádicos e volto a acertar  (na realidade as condições 'macro' estariam presentes mais ou menos desde as Canárias até ao continente dificultando por isso a visualização do fenómeno).


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2016 às 20:17)

Orion disse:


> Está-se a desenhar uma situação interessante para a Madeira.



Creio que os Açores também podem ter alguma animação . Apesar de achar demasiado rebuscada essa rotação e fusão de depressões...


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2016 às 20:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que os Açores também podem ter alguma animação . Apesar de achar demasiado rebuscada essa rotação e fusão de depressões...



Isso aí... opino quando estiver a 120 horas ou menos  Pessoalmente preferia que a depressão ficasse à mesma latitude da Madeira e se movesse gradualmente para oeste. Devo estar a pedir de mais


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2016 às 17:49)

Alguém pediu mais uma fornada de lestada?


----------



## james (21 Out 2016 às 18:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém pediu mais uma fornada de lestada?


U

É o castigo de levarmos com esta depressão.


----------



## blade (21 Out 2016 às 18:37)

caso venha se a verificar nunca se viu nada assim




se isto fosse possível em julho 






Ainda vai haver remoção de calor nas próximas runs é que agora o sol já não vale nada  eu que fiquei admirado com aquele calor no final de Outubro de 2014 agora desta vez manda a barraca abaixo 
Temperaturas quase nos 35ºc( só nas zonas mais quentes) com Novembro à porta não é normal


----------



## james (21 Out 2016 às 19:03)

Outubro quente traz o diabo no ventre, diz a sabedoria popular.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2016 às 01:34)

Forte geopotencial no golfo da Biscaia para o final do mês, ISO 15ºC a atormentar a Portugal a partir de Quarta até ao final do mês, sendo que na Quinta-Feira algumas regiões podem ser afetadas pela ISO 20ºC:


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2016 às 21:30)

O modelo europeu está a prever o regresso da chuva nos inícios de novembro..vamos ver se se concretiza !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 22:10)

joselamego disse:


> O modelo europeu está a prever o regresso da chuva nos inícios de novembro..vamos ver se se concretiza !
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Enquanto não vem, aproveitem os dias de praia!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 18:59)

Acho que isto resume a próxima semana:


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2016 às 19:27)

Ainda é cedo para essas previsões vamos aguardar.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Saida do GFS 12z:













Era bom, mas o GFS ainda vai cortar muita chuva.


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2016 às 21:11)

*Caros foristas:

Por favor leiam as regras para colocação de posts nos tópicos de previsão a curto, médio e longo prazo. 

Usem à vontade o seguimento meteorológico livre para comentários, opiniões desejos e afins. *


Alguns posts foram apagados. Respostas a este post serão igualmente removidas.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2016 às 10:45)

Excelente previsão do GFS, pena a distância temporal.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2016 às 00:42)

Parece que a chuva tem saudades nossas e quer voltar :


----------



## windchill (29 Out 2016 às 09:44)

Haja ânimo.... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/nzpjsxvex/]
	
upload img[/URL]


----------



## AMFC (29 Out 2016 às 23:11)

Impressão minha ou a chuva prevista para o meio da próxima semana em diante está a desaparecer ?


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2016 às 23:23)

AMFC disse:


> Impressão minha ou a chuva prevista para o meio da próxima semana em diante está a desaparecer ?



As melhores saídas do GFS são a das 00 e a das 12. Recomendo esperar pelas próximas atualizações para se tirar melhores conclusões.

Escrito isto, ainda há pequenas diferenças relevantes na posição da depressão. Por exemplo esta carta...






... seria excelente para 'vocês' (tendo em conta a intensidade da depressão). Infelizmente, e até agora, os principais modelos não vão na onda.


----------



## lserpa (29 Out 2016 às 23:25)

AMFC disse:


> Impressão minha ou a chuva prevista para o meio da próxima semana em diante está a desaparecer ?


Os padrões apresentados por ambos os modelos, são incomuns, daí alguns devaneios, a circulação natural "normal" no Atlântico norte, deveria ser de Este para Oeste, neste momento, e a tendência prevista é para que continue, uma circulação de Este para Oeste a qual é bloqueada e atirada para norte antes de atingir os açores . Entretanto há a prevalência de constantes cutt offs perto da península ibérica, onde prevalece a circulação de Este para Oeste, criando um fluxo persistente de Norte na região dos Açores. Logo, não se Admirarem destes constantes devaneios 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2016 às 23:27)

AMFC disse:


> Impressão minha ou a chuva prevista para o meio da próxima semana em diante está a desaparecer ?


Sim, pelo menos a saída das 18z do GFS mete a depressão a fugir para Oeste, o que significa que a maior parte da instabilidade fique toda no mar.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2016 às 23:46)

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas para ver se são melhores até lá só nos resta esperar e rezar para que venha muita chuva na próxima semana.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Out 2016 às 00:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, pelo menos a saída das 18z do GFS mete a depressão a fugir para Oeste


Infelizmente não é só o GFS, é também o ECM.. O estanho é ver a previsāo do IPMA tão diferente do AEMET.


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2016 às 01:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, pelo menos a saída das 18z do GFS mete a depressão a fugir para Oeste, o que significa que a maior parte da instabilidade fique toda no mar.



Como o @Dias Miguel disse, não é só o GFS. E nem é só o ECMWF também, corri todos os modelos agora mesmo, mesmo até os que são pouco conhecidos/consultados e 98% deles "oferece" a festa toda ao mar e apenas ao mar, restando apenas meia dúzia de aguaceiros fracos ou nem isso para cá.


----------



## AMFC (30 Out 2016 às 11:59)

A previsão do IPMA, para quarta,  aponta para precipitação que poderá ser persistente no litoral Oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2016 às 23:29)

Condições óptimas para ver trovoada na praia.


----------



## windchill (30 Out 2016 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Condições óptimas para ver trovoada na praia.


Quero tanto que tenhas razão!!!


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2016 às 10:25)

Circulação de Norte, ISO 0ºc entrando pelo  Norte de Portugal,  alguns aguaceiros, não será nada de especial, mas pelo menos tempo bem mais fresco acentuado pelo vento deverá ocorrer, e é caso para dizer " ai se fosse Janeiro"


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2016 às 10:34)

Snifa disse:


> Circulação de Norte, ISO 0ºc entrando pelo  norte de Portugal,  alguns aguaceiros, não será nada de especial, mas pelo menos tempo bem mais fresco acentuado pelo vento deverá ocorrer, e é caso para dizer " ai se fosse Janeiro"


Mesmo sendo a "tradicional" saída das 6h do GFS, conhecida pelos devaneios _maneirinhos_ , até se enquadra na previsão de longo prazo para este outono\inverno na Europa.
Nesta previsão apontam para os tiros (shots) de frio polar, ou massas de ar polar; estas entradas seriam intermitentes mas fortes na zona central e oriental do continente. Como tal, até parece viável uma entrada destas no início do mês de novembro, mas acredito que muito deste frio previsto será retirado já na saída operacional das 12h, com ISO´s abaixo dos -8ºC e o ISO 0ºC a rondar a cordilheira cantábrica. Mais normal para início de novembro, até porque ainda não há muito frio instalado nas zonas polares.

Mas era bom...


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> acredito que muito deste frio previsto será retirado já na saída operacional das 12h



Colocou mais frio 

A iso 0ºc já entra bem dentro de Portugal.






Vale o que vale a esta distância, mas o pessoal anda tão farto destas temperaturas, que cartas destas são sempre bem vindas ( há uma concordância bastante boa entre os modelos relativamente a esta entrada de Norte) até parece que estou a falar de um grande evento..

OFF-Topic:  é melhor a comunicação social não vir aqui a este tópico, senão começam já a falar em vaga de frio polar


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2016 às 19:39)

Snifa disse:


> Colocou mais frio
> A iso 0ºc já entra bem dentro de Portugal.
> 
> OFF-Topic:  *é melhor a comunicação social não vir aqui a este tópico, senão começam já a falar em vaga de frio polar*


 

Ora aí está algo com o qual não contava. Uma senhora entrada fria, fresquinha quanto baste para atemorizar o povo português.
Vai ser uma corrida aos agasalhos, à madeira, ao _pitrólio_ para aquecer as casas.

Inevitavelmente aquele medo (i)racional de que fuja tudo aqui do nosso cantinho é bem real.
Apesar da temperatura aos 850 hPa ser muito parecida, o ECM manda o geopotencial *552* para terras de nuestros hermanos enquanto o GFS mantêm bem dentro de Portugal (norte/centro). Isto pode ainda mexer muito.
Vamos ver...


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2016 às 20:15)

IPMA:

*Descida dos valores da temperatura no fim-de-semana de 5 e 6 de novembro*

*Informação especial*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2016-10-31 19:19 e 2016-11-06 23:59

Descida dos valores da temperatura no fim-de-semana de 5 e 6 de novembro.

Devido a uma região depressionária centrada a oeste da Península Ibérica e em deslocamento lento para sul, a partir do dia 1 de novembro (terça-feira), prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação, mais provável nas regiões do litoral, onde poderá ser por vezes localmente mais intensa, mantendo-se esta situação de instabilidade até ao final da semana. Relativamente às temperaturas, prevê-se uma pequena descida da máxima no dia 1, valores que irão variar entre 22 e 26ºC nas regiões do litoral e entre 15 e 22ºC nas regiões do interior, sem variações significativas até ao final da semana.A partir de dia 4, e com a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, prevê-se ainda a ocorrência de precipitação durante o fim-de-semana (dia 5 e 6) em todo o território, com descida significativa da temperatura máxima no sábado e da mínima do domingo (entre 4 e 8ºC).

Seg, 31 Out 2016 19:29:08

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------

